# Coolest Garage of Audis This Side of Museum Mobile



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Jealous much? We certainly were after seeing a selection of photos posted over on RS6.com. A Taiwanese forum member by the name of Chuangs4 has posted shots of his garage and in about the most unassuming way that one does when one owns some of the coolest Audis known and likely the coolest garage in which to keep them this side of Audi's own Museum Mobile in Ingolstadt.

How was the plug unassuming? He was really just posting shots of his (amazing-looking and Audi Exclusive rich) new R8. Yeah, okay, it's parked near his pristine RS 3 and a Sportec enhanced B5 S4 sedan but we'll give him credit that it was still really on the down low until other forum readers asked for more pics of the venue.

Okay, so the place isn't museum big but it's bigger than most any private garages we've seen. The decor is clean and progressive with wood paneled walls, slate floors and second floor windows from which to peer down on your toys. 










Want to see more? Check out the two RS6.com threads linked below and thanks Qarsi.de for the tip.

* Thread #1 about the Garage *

* Thread #2 about the R8 *


----------



## GimmeUrQ (Oct 14, 2009)

If I had a soul, I'd sell it for this collection...


----------

